# Pimpin' a Jerald Runabout



## ClickMini (Mar 12, 2010)

Since it appears that my Tadpole is going to be hard to fit for my 34" single horses, I think I'd like to upgrade the Jerald Runabout I recently bought.


Looks like there are suitable steel wheels (5/8" hub) available from the Buggy Lady/Scotsman Carriage, have experience with these or know of any other makers? 
I am also going to want a wedge seat with side flanges to put on it. Any sources you know of for that?
Any other Runabout owners that have pimped their rides? I'd love to hear what you did with it. I think next winter I may be wanting to do some refinishing/tole painting on it. Wouldn't that be fun???
Thanks for any info.


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 13, 2010)

How about leopard skin seats and fuzzy dice.






Just a little humor.


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 15, 2010)

Of course I will need blue light coming from the undercarriage to go with it.


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh! And cards on the spokes. Awesome!

Air shocks so you can punch a button and raise and lower it when you want to.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Mar 15, 2010)

I've always wanted to paint flames on mine.

Also, add wheel spinners. That's so fun to watch.

Need cupholders and a stereo.


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 15, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt] * Just Pimpin My Ride*[/SIZE]

Amy Lacy bought a cart, but needed to restore it.

She wasn’t sure just what to do so we all gave ideas.

So when the class went in the ring, all eyes were set upon her.

As she drove her gorgeous horse and trotted round like thunder.

But then the gasp from someone who was sitting in the bleachers.

Oh my goodness who is that, and what_ is _that thing shes driving?

Oh my oh my just look at that, her seat all lined with fur.

The spinners on her wheels are rare what is she trying to prove?

But then she saw the blue light glow from underneath the basket.

I can’t believe they let her in, just look at what shes wearing.

A leopard skin suit so tight and bright, I can’t believe my eyes.

What kind of whip is that she has, She should be disqualified.

Are those streamers on the back? Good Lord I don’t believe it.

And What about the paintjob she has so sparkly and bright.

That cart just glows and what is that noise that I keep hearing.

She has a stereo that plays her favorite song?

Well who ever heard of such a thing I can’t believe my ears.

The Beatles are her group of choice, That’s music to her ears

She has to know she can’t possibly win with something so bizarre

Just look at all the Judges as they watch her from afar.

Oh I thought that this was driving in dressage. You say not so!

It’s costume class and she just won. I think I should just go.

I must admit she had me fooled. I thought she‘d lost her mind.

Maybe just another look for ideas I can do with mine.

Marie aka Shortpig


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 15, 2010)

OK, to be TRULY helpful (LOL






) Driving Essentials carries wedges.

http://www.drivingessentials.com/Carriage%...ng%20Wedges.htm

Myrna


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Marie, that one is TOOO funny!!! I was on the phone with my friend Patty Cloke when I opened it, and we laughed until we cried!

Myrna, I had seen those in DE, but none of them are exactly right. The one with the side flanges is set at too high an angle. The others don't have the flanges.

I have found one at Silver Penney Farm, considering it. It is at the bottom of this page: http://www.ccfdriving.com/Accessories.htm


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 15, 2010)

The Silver Penney ones seem a bit wide to hold anybody's butt in. I wonder if they could custom build. The '09 DE catalog said that they can custom build, but add 50% to the price.

Myrna


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, I talked with them about it. The Silver Penney one is 18" wide. Rather than being too wide, I am just hoping I could squish into it!


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 15, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> OK, to be TRULY helpful (LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Gee! Myrna I was helping.* *[SIZE=12pt]NOT![/SIZE]*


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 15, 2010)

ClickMini said:


> Yes, I talked with them about it. The Silver Penney one is 18" wide.


It looks a lot wider than that on the website.

Marie, you know I was just kidding, right?



(Hard to get the right "tone of voice" in writing sometimes...)

Myrna


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes Myrna I knew, as was I. I needed this as I'm still recovering from a nasty Migraine and humor really helps. But I'm know for poetry that is directed humorously at a person so beware Myrna you could be next.

Marie


----------



## RhineStone (Mar 15, 2010)

I can relate. I either have the flu or food poisoning today. No driving for me.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Mar 16, 2010)

Shortpig/Marie - I loved what you wrote. Couldn't help laughing and almost snorting my coffee!


----------

